# أسماء الجامعات التي تمنح درجة الماجستير في الهندسة الصناعية



## Eng.MQandeel (25 يونيو 2009)

الرجاء إدخال أسماء الجامعات التي تمنح درجة الماجستير في الهندسة الصناعية وتخصصاتها ومنها الجودة , التصنيع, or ، إدارة المشاريع وأخرى 
الرجاء المساعدة 
أخوكم 
صناعي من غزة


----------



## Loverone (30 يونيو 2009)

السلام عليكم ،،،،،


الجامعات كثيرة ، انت حدد من أي دولة تريدّّ!!! امريكا / كندا / بريطانيا / آسيا / الدول العربية

حدد والأخوان ما بقصروا معاك ان شاء الله؟؟؟؟!!!


----------



## Eng.MQandeel (1 يوليو 2009)

انا أريد الجامعات في الدول الجنبية مثل بريطانيا أو ألمانيا 
وشكرا


----------



## الفيصليه (1 يوليو 2009)

أيش بدك في الماجستير يا مراد بس تخلص بكلوريوس
حبيبك الفيصلية


----------

